
Pointers in SPARK/Ada inspired by Rust ownership model - atombender
https://blog.adacore.com/using-pointers-in-spark
======
atombender
Note: Original title is "Using Pointers in SPARK", which completely buries the
lede. The article is specifically about Rust.

